# Foundation Thinner Alternatives



## Dominikanmorena (May 22, 2010)

Hey Lovelies! So Last week I attended the Makeup Show in NYC. I did some major haulage (i'll post later). Included in that, I purchased the RCMA foundation palette. I totally forgot that these things are super pigmented and should be thinned out so I did not get any foundation thinner for it. So I was wondering if it was absolutely necessary to go and buy the foundation thinner or if it was possible to just use something else...say like a moisturizer? Please help!


----------



## Nicala (May 22, 2010)

A moisturizer can definitely help with thinning it out.


----------



## miss_supra (May 22, 2010)

Moisturizer is all you need really.


----------



## MzzRach (May 22, 2010)

Agree on the moisturizer rec - it should work fine.  I have the RCMA Shinto palette and I have used both moisturizer and MAC Fix+ to dilute it.


----------



## Dominikanmorena (May 22, 2010)

Awesome! Thanks soo much ladies. I thought it would work fine but just wanted to be sure. Love my Specktra girls =)


----------



## BabyGirlB (Jun 1, 2010)

Oh this is good to know! I bought this palette last November but haven't used it because I forgot to get the thinner! I'm going to pull it out and play with it now! Do you just mix the foundation with moisturizer in the pan or do you suggest a makeup mixing palette?


----------



## MzzRach (Jun 1, 2010)

I use the back of my hand to dilute the foundation - I would not do it directly in the pan so you do not introduce additional product into the foundation pan itself.


----------



## sunscreens (Jun 2, 2010)

I just use moisturiser or a little primer on my hand with a foundation brush.


----------

